#  Alternativmedizin >   Notfall Bonbons >

## Brava

Kennt sich jemand damit aus
Hat damit jemand Erfahrung  
Eine Bekannte gibt ihrer 11 jährigen Tochter immer diese Bonbons vor der Klassenarbeit.
Das Kind würde dann ruhiger werden und könnte sich besser konzentrieren. 
Die gibt es wohl auch als Rescue-Tropfen ( wenn das so richtig geschrieben ist? ) 
Meine Tochter ist seit einiger Zeit sehr nervös vor den Klassenarbeiten. 
Vielen Dank schon mal für die kommenden Tips

----------


## Sunflowers

Hallo Brava, 
meine Schwiegermutter gab die mal meinen Mann vor seinen Prüfungen in der Uni, da eine ihrer Schülerinnen diese Bonbons immer bekam. In den Bonbons sind Bachblüten enthalten, die eine beruhigende Wirkung haben sollen. Ihm half es nicht.  :Smiley:  
Hier mal ein Link zu den Dingern die es in Apotheken gibt.  http://www.medizin-aspekte.de/05/03/...l_bonbons.html http://www.dooyoo.de/suesswaren/notf.../Testberichte/

----------


## Teetante

Hi Brava,  
Du meinst sicher die Bachblüten-Notfall-Drops, oder? 
Ich hatte die mal im Auto liegen, aber nicht zur Beruhigung, sondern weil die lecker geschmeckt haben... :Grin:  
Beruhigt haben die mich nicht, (was sicher bei meinem sportlichen Fahrstil manchmal angebracht wäre  :Zwinker: ), aber ich glaube da auch nicht dran.  
Das sagt Wikipedia dazu: *klick*

----------


## Brava

hu hu teetante Sunflowers
genau die meinte ich!!!
meine bekannte schwört drauf
na wenn sie lecker sind ist das doch schon was lach
der glaube versetzt berge :c_laugh:

----------


## scottmonitor

:Smiley:  Ich wusste überhaupt garnicht, dass es sowas (Bombons) für Beruhigen gibt und wenn auch bin ich schnell zu einer Fazit gekommen, dass sie überhaupt garnicht bringen  :Grin:

----------


## lucy230279

@scottmonitor
ob sie was bringen oder nicht, musst du selber versuchen
ach ja und achte auf dein deutsch, is schwer zu lesen

----------

